# Homemade Cureing Agent?



## navionjim (Sep 21, 2007)

Call me super cheap, (I just think of myself as frugal) but I'm just wondering if I'm the only one who has done this. I got pretty tired of paying high dollar for commercially produced curing salts. Both #1 and #2. 

For one thing I have twenty some pounds of food grade potassium nitrate left over from back when I was active in the Pyrotechnicians Guild International, and I haven't much use for it these days thanks to some dumb assed laws that were drafted post 9/11. 

Then as luck would have it, while surfing the net one day I found a two pound bottle of USP sodium nitrite on Ebay one for less than five dollars. So I bought that and weighed out the proportions for Instacure #1 and #2 using Morton's Kosher Flake Salt for the salt according to the proportions detailed in "The Sausagemaker". 

I dissolved each mixture in water on the stove and added red food coloring to the #1 and blue to the #2, then poured each into Pyrex baking pans and set them in a warm oven to evaporate the water overnight. (the color is added simply to identify them) I scraped both pans the next day to harvest the cure. I've been using that first batch for over two years now and still have plenty left over. I figure that $5 investment in pure nitrite could produce enough cure for about 10,000 pounds of meat. In other words by the time I die there would still be 99% of what I have leftover! 

Hell I figure I have enough for everyone if anyone is interested


----------



## smokin for life (Sep 21, 2007)

Jim could that be use to make bacon? Also thank you for your help on canning. You may have just saved me a lot of money.


----------



## walking dude (Sep 21, 2007)

hell ya i am interested.........

email me

thankx

Dude


----------



## dacdots (Sep 21, 2007)

I guess you have been careful with your weights.To much of either one of those will kill you dead if not mixed right.I made my own from salt peter and salt but I think Id just as soon let pros mix it up for me,it dont cost that much.Not trying to ridicule you,Id hate to see someone sick or dead over $20.


----------



## walking dude (Sep 21, 2007)

dac........looks like he has already tried it..........

and for some of us........20 is alot these days


dude


----------



## smokin for life (Sep 21, 2007)

I'm with you W.D. if I can save a buck I'll be right in the front of the line.


----------



## dacdots (Sep 21, 2007)

Yes I understand he has used it for a while.I am just passing along some of the things I learned from studying about the theory behind smoking and curing meat before I ever tried my first batch.Just trying to help out.


----------



## navionjim (Sep 21, 2007)

You certainly are correct dacdots, both potassium nitrate and sodium nitrite are deadly toxic if to much is consumed. Insta cure #1 consists of 93.75% salt and 6.25% sodium nitrate. And you use 1 oz. per 25 lb. of meat. #2 is the same with an additional 3% sodium nitrate. 

The traditional Prague Powder was made with Potassium Nitrate. Instacure is made with Sodium Nitrate now, and that's why you cannot buy Prague Power anymore. Potassium salts are more toxic than sodium salts. Nevertheless "saltpeter" which you have used yourself is Potassium Nitrate it has been used for century's but we are all much safer these days. I use Potassium Nitrate in my #2 as has been done forever, but to be prudent I guess I should just keep that for myself.

Both cures are easy to mix correctly with a Ohas triple beam scale. I mixed far deadlier pyrotechnic mixtures for years before the laws became so draconian following 9/11 and forced us all to become so damn safe now. But I must take your point Dacdots, just as I can no longer build star shells to delight my friends and neighbors. Now instead we must all be frightened of each other to ensure our own security. I suppose it wouldn't be right to pass out anything that could possibly harm someone if they were so stupid as use too much of it, even though the same argument could be made for garlic or BBQ itself. I need to understand that some folks are not capable of reading directions and I don't want to open myself to a possible legal problem either. You are correct, I an not saying anything against you It's the system that makes us all so frightened of everything and each other that bothers me. 

Therefore I will not offer to provide any premixed curring agent to anyone. But if someone with common sense who I have come to know on this website sees fit to  experiment with a few grams of nitrite to make whatever they wish to make with it, I don't see as how that would be a problem. I wasn't even asking for any money for it. I just hate to see it go to waste because there is more here than I could ever use. If anyone els want more info just PM me.
Jimbo


----------



## cajunsmoker (Sep 21, 2007)

I would say that DacDots is dead on right. You can buy a pound of Prague #1 which will last for a long time for $4.99. Why risk possibly mismixing something and making yourself or even worse your friends or family sick.

Here is a link to get most any cure or sausage making equipment at what I think is a reasonable price. Good service every time I have used them too.

http://www.sausagesource.com/catalog/ssm-acj.html


----------



## smoked (Sep 21, 2007)

I'll stick to my purchased stuff, but hey if you got the raw materials and the skill then it is only smart to use it!!!


----------



## navionjim (Sep 22, 2007)

Hay no bounce no foul. I wasn't trying to push anything on anyone I was just curious if anyone else had mixed their own cures. Some older sausage texts I have call out the addition of saltpeter rather than any commercial preparations. By all means be as safe as you feel necessary. I Sort of got my answer when Dacdots stated that he had mixed his own using saltpeter and salt, even if he doesn’t use it now.


----------



## dacdots (Sep 22, 2007)

Thanks,I wasnt trying to be negative or anything,I just wanted to state the possible problem if not done right.You certainly sound you know what your doing given your background,and I never doubted your ability.Im getting the itch to make some sausages myself.Soon Ill be getting a beef,a butcher hog,and deer season is just around the corner.I really like bratwurst,I think along with all the other sausages Ill try to make some this year.Good luck to everyone with meat season nearly upon us.


----------



## deejaydebi (Sep 22, 2007)

Is that stuff really the same as they use in firecrackers? 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





There just a few things that really scare me and I won't try ... doing brakes on my cars and mixing chemicals (except in the dark room). I'm not properly trained in either and done wrong they could kill me or others - so I won't do it. I respect those people that do!


----------



## ghost308 (Sep 22, 2007)

I wouldn't be scared to try it , heck you made your own star burst shells and didn't blow yourself up that takes SKILL !!!
wonder what we could do with some of that potassium nitrate say about 75% and mix in ummmm 15% charcoal and about 10% sulpher     HEHEHEHEHE evil grinsssssssssssss  :)


----------



## navionjim (Sep 23, 2007)

DeejayDebi;91484 said:
			
		

> Is that stuff really the same as they use in firecrackers?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## deejaydebi (Sep 23, 2007)

Wow - I did notice smoked meat is a bit gassy but I didn't know it was explosive!


----------



## smokin for life (Sep 23, 2007)

HEHEHEHEHEHE   I wonder what would happen if you lit a fart after you ate some BBQ   LOL......... KABOOOOOOOOOOOOM!!!!!


----------



## zapper (Sep 23, 2007)

Hmmm, Do my own brakes so that thousands of pounds of machinery can be stopped as needed or trust them to some dope smoking high school drop out that works at some shop where the only goal is to make money.



Debi, as a full grown, able bodied person that can do half of the stuff that you do, believe me, doing your own brakes is easier than half of the recepies on this site. The jack is maybe the heaviest thing you will have to move. If you can change a flat you can fix your brakes.


Meanwhile, back on the ranch......


Makes me wonder what other uses the triple beams were for...Juuuuuust Kidding!

I see no problem mixing your own cure. Yes there is a certian comfort level as far as performing the task goes and there are also economic advantages to be seen. Each individual will have to weigh the choices (Pun intended) I ain't skeered, I could always test it on the dog.


----------



## walking dude (Sep 23, 2007)

here here zapper


----------



## gypsyseagod (Sep 23, 2007)

i kind of agree w/ zapper... but depends on your tools,equipment,know how,etc... so many things computer or sensor on these newer cars... i actually save money going to a decent mechanic vs. thrown & lost snapon & craftsman tools & body work... but thats just me. the only thing my dad & i love more than building & fixing things is... b*tching about it while doing it....


----------



## zapper (Sep 24, 2007)

About the brakes.... Changing parts is really not that hard and a good book or having a semi experienced beer buddy with you can make things go easier. And by the time that sensors are going bad? It is time to get rid of that car. Bad electronics can make a dealership go broke trying to figure out and fix what is wrong. You can Ohm out and probe some sensors with a simple multi tester and others can be scanned with bigger and better code readers and scanners, but when the brakes, cruise control and AC are all tied together and something goes haywire, it is time for some news wheels.


I have to admit to being lucky for awhile with cars, not too many problems lately (Although transmissions have always been a weak link for me) It may be that I am not a kid any more and I am not starting out with cars that are ten plus years old and half wore out before I get to own them.  I think that I have put every car that I have owned over 200,000 miles and one over 350,000 (OK yes I got most of them with 90 + on them already, but still I am talking about the end results)



OK back on topic.....

I really can't count on the dog for testing food

The mutt will eat anything with no ill effects!


----------



## richtee (Sep 24, 2007)

Cool... and uncool. Star shells and laws, respectivly. Have always wanted to build those, now it appears too late.

I still have a bit of fun, tho   ;{)


----------



## navionjim (Sep 24, 2007)

Richtree, the laws have certainly changed since 9/11. The CPSD (Consumer Products Safety Devision) has seriously restricted the availability of the necessary chemicals and the BATF strictly enforces storage facility requirements (magazines) now. Odd those are the primary vehicles they have chosen to curtail hobby pyrotechnics in America. 

This is sad because craft built fireworks are now destined to become a lost art form that has traditionally been steeped in our history. Fireworks are the voice of freedom and we American's have been effectively stifled, supposedly for our own security even though most of the chemicals used in fireworks are not even close to the same as those used in terrorist actions. Firework production is now done almost exclusively in Asia and the beautiful Italian style "Maltese" shells are almost a lost art now. 

But that is not to say what you want to do is totally imposable. For myself in this location it just became too difficult to fulfill all the legal requirements, so I had to change hobbies. I haven't built so much as a sparkler in years now, which is truly sad. 

But the PGI (Pyrotechnicians Guild International), the WPA (Western Pyrotechnical Association) and the AFF (American Fireworks Foundation) are all still in business along with many smaller member groups mostly on the east coast and the mid states. (Wisconsin, and Minnesota area.) Check out Skylighter.com or Crackerjacks.com you may be able to locate an organization in your area that you can join which will allow you to learn the craft under their guidance and permits. Unfortunately for me there is no such organization around here.

So I've taken up BBQ and smoking instead now. Over the years I've become adapt at switching hobbies as the authorities shut them down one by one. The government marches on destroying one fun hobby of mine after another. I love flying, but General Aviation is almost dead now with the FAAs blessing. I like to shoot targets but the shooting sports face serious curtailment now. I'm admittedly old now, but I was on a shooting team in my High school! Can you even imagine such a thing now? Guns at school?
Even the model R/C aircraft enthusiasts are facing new restrictions in the name of "National Security". As a people we have become paranoid idiots sacrificing our freedoms everyday in favor of an image of security. To quot Ben franklin, 

"Those who would sacrifice liberty for security deserve neither." 

But the soap box has crept under my foot again and this has little to do with the thin blue. Please forgive me my rant I am a liberal American and I resent these restrictions on what used to be freedoms, so on to the next hobby, at lest until they start restricting BBQ that is.
Brisket Forever!
Jimbo


----------



## richtee (Sep 24, 2007)

Well put, sir. As you may have noticed, I sometimes step on the box myself, and usually fail to avoid the slippery puddle left by it's former contents...heh...


----------



## bbqpitstop (Oct 22, 2007)

starting to restrict barbecue? Try and put an exhaust on a commercial smoker in NY without emissions control equipment and you'll find out how restricted it already is.

The smoke coming off the propane grill of my neighbor can be heavier than what we emit........I can't get the government to realize in our craft, the idea is to keep the smoke in the box as much as possible....go figure


----------



## scotty (Oct 22, 2007)

i have an ohaus  scale that i used  for  re-loading. I have been mixing my own sulfite solutions with it. Sulfites are used  in  wine making as a sanitizer, a anti oxidant and also in acid testing.

 Its a hobby and i happen to want to know as  much as i can about it.

 i doubt i will ever get to prague powders as i do not  have tha abundant amoubt of  base chemicals  on hand. i use  butcher_packer.com  as ny supplier
 it meastrs grains so i can do anything  that requires accuracy with it.
 if one feels ubcomfy, one should not mess with  any chemicals.


----------



## navionjim (Oct 22, 2007)

Couldn't agree more! I mix my own because chemistry, pyrotechnics and brewing were passions of mine. I've been mixing chemicals all my life and once I left those hobbies in the past and took up smoking and processing meat, it was only natural for me to make my own cures. I had all the materials, well I had to but the nitrite, and scales to do so. The rest was just kitchen work. But I second what you said, people who feel uncomfortable with anything shouldn't do it.
Jimbo


----------



## walking dude (Oct 22, 2007)

just a bit of soapbox, but as Jim had said.........this person said it even better..........back during WW2

First they came for the Jews and I did not speak out because I was not a Jew.

Then they came for the Communists and I did not speak out because I was not a Communist.

Then they came for the trade unionists and I did not speak out because I was not a trade unionist.

Then they came for me and there was no one left to speak out for me. 

its happening today, with homeland security


dude jumps off the soapbox

d8de


----------



## navionjim (Oct 22, 2007)

First they came for the Jews and I did not speak out because I was not a Jew.

Then they came for the Communists and I did not speak out because I was not a Communist.

Then they came for the trade unionists and I did not speak out because I was not a trade unionist.

Then they came for me and there was no one left to speak out for me. 

its happening today, with homeland security





Walking Dude!
Now youâ€[emoji]8482[/emoji]ve thrown the bait in front of the bear! I'm already upset about the way things are going and the degree to which this administration has revoked what have always have been basic American liberties. Supposedly because it's what some bureaucrats decided it was what's "best for our security". This intrusive "fear your neighbor and be suspicious of what he might be doing in his garage" attitude is being taught to our children who will grow up to think that is the way life should be! Hitler would be proud.

Remember when it was OK not to answer the phone if you were out fishing and just didn't feel like talking to anyone? Now it's imperative to carry a cell phone with you at all times that incidentally contains a built in GPS tracking device. Employers now think it's acceptable to require you to have one so they can contact you whenever they feel like it. When did that become the norm? When did I lose what used to be my "free time" after I left the building? Now they also request a sample of your breath and urine and to make sure your living up to some moral standard while your away from the office. Mothers are told the best way to protect their children is buy them a traceable phone so they can stay in touch with their kids and locate them if they become lost. That brainwashing has worked so well that our children clamor for their cell phones without realizing what an iron collar it truly is, while we are forced to pay for it as well. Remember when we used to actually ride our bikes over to someones house and visit them in person? Maybe we had time to do that for fum when we weren't busting our humps working after school. The kids I see today don't know what work is, they spend all their time talking on the phone while playing video games on line. The right wing politicians complain about illegal labor, but there isn't a local kid in my neighborhood willing to push a lawn mower, and if there was he would think $20 was a reasonable amount to ask for doing it!

They started out putting RF tracking chips in our pets as a locating service in case they were lost or stolen. Jeez when did people start stealing dogs? But I've recently seen where they are offering to do the same for our kids! Have we come so far and forgotten so much that we would now even think it's good idea to put a chip in our children's heads so they can be tracked for life? The worst part about that whole idea is that our kids never even get to decide if they want to be tracked all their lives and they grow up thinking it's normal if not necessarily a good thing. When did it become OK for the government, not to mention our employers and insurance companies to check our body fluids? Or to always know where we are at any given moment? Why can't my son fly an airplane when and where ever he wants without clearing it with some agency? Why can't he, or I for that matter, build skyrocket in the basement anymore without being investigated to see if we might be terrorists? Are all these new intrusions on our civil liberties suppose to somehow make us safer? Is this the brave new world we were hoping for?

Damn that soapbox anyway, I'm getting worked up again, I think I better go rub down a chunk of meat and build a fire before I completely lose my composure. 
Jimbo


----------



## walking dude (Oct 22, 2007)

one way to counter-act the gps......is too remove the battery........that mite also help in ignoring your bosses

jm2cw

d8de

i will leave rub down a chunk of meat comment alone.......i get into enuff trouble round here.......LOLOL


----------



## richtee (Oct 22, 2007)

Fodder. Sigh.


----------



## navionjim (Oct 23, 2007)

With ya there Brother, you too Richtee, 

Well I shore don't mean to get anyone upset, and I tend to do that when I talk too much. Jeff has a hard enough time without being forced to play censor, and I gotta keep in mind that this site is for smoking meat, not politics. I just get to pontificating a tad too much when the soapbox gets under my foot. Besides the government is probably watching all us dangerous and subversive BBQers. And to d8de, I pray that god keeps the sand out of your son's eyes while he's in Iraq and that he finds his way home soon.
 "Rules are meant to control idiots and to act as suggestion for the Intelligent."
Jimbo


----------

